# ¿como funciona un potenciometro?



## clay (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola:

Al parecer la duda que tengo es bastante simple, pero quisiera saber porqué es que una resistencia disminuye la diferencia de potencial y cual sería su relación directa con la ecuación V=IR, por ejemplo en el siguiente circuito:



¿Cual sería el voltaje que llegaría al LED?, me faltaría el valor de la corriente I, no?.

Cuando prendo -por ejemplo- un LED en un protoboard, me fijo en el valor del voltaje de la fuente, en el valor de la resistencia, pero me parece que estoy dejando de lado al valor de la corriente I, ¿cuan importante es el valor de la corriente en estos casos?.

Gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## c14nur0 (Jul 20, 2009)

estas equivocado, la resistencia no disminuye la direfencia de potencial, el voltaje del led es constante que es el votlaje de un diodo por lo tanto aplicando cualquiera de los principios basicos de circuitos el voltaje estante cae en la resistencia, es decir que el voltaje en la resistencia no varia.

entonces mira la ecuacion V=IR; con V constante y R constante lo que tiene que cambiar es la corriente y de hecho es logico, cuando aumentas la resistencia disminuye la corriente haciendo que el led prenda con menos intensidad, y es totalemente logico, a menos corrientes menos flujo de electrones a travez del diodo o le como quieras llamarlo lo que hace que prenda menos, espero haberte podido ayudar salu2


----------



## miyatronics (Ago 3, 2009)

en el led que en realidad es un diodo la corriente es muy importante el voltaje no tanto, como los diodo ocupan un voltaje para "encender" que es aprox. 0.7v en el caso de los led va de 1.5v a 3v dependiendo del tipo del led si es uno comun y corriente es de 2v max si es ultrabrillante va de 2.5v a 3v.
la corriente es de suma importancia ya que idealmente un diodo no tiene resistencia su corriente tiende a infinito por lo que se usa una resistencia para controlar la corriente que fluye.
Por ejemplo la corriente que pasa por el circuito que pusiste es de 13mA aprox. para sacar la corriente usas la ley de voltaje de kirchof (no me acuerdo como se escribe bien su nombre) y la ley de ohm laformula quedaria asi I=(Voltaje de la fuente - votaltaje del led)/resistencia


----------

